# What's your favourite elf (or other guy)



## cab345 (Feb 27, 2003)

I am not making this a poll, becouse there are way to many options. My favourite is Fingolfin, for it is such a noble hero.

Tell me what you think, and I'm kind of new here so I don't know if there are a lot more threads like these. (i've seen a few, slightly different, but all of them are polls, not free choises)


----------



## ms Greenleaf (Feb 27, 2003)

They are coming...I can smell them the LEGOLAS and Orlando BLoom lovers... do not worry my favorite character is the book legolas and the book Aragorn

and Glorfindel.


----------



## FoolOfATook (Feb 27, 2003)

Favorite Elf- Luthien
Favorite Man- Turin


----------



## Niniel (Feb 27, 2003)

This is the Sil section, so no Legolas here (please...)
Favourite Man: Húrin
Favourite Elf: Finrod and Glorfindel.


----------



## HobbitFeet (Feb 27, 2003)

Favorite elf- Beleg
Favorite man- Turin


----------



## Legolas3363 (Feb 28, 2003)

Favorite Man: EÄRENDIL
Favorite Elf: Fingolfin


----------



## Gil-Galad (Feb 28, 2003)

Favourite Elf:Me,Feanor
Favourite Man:hmmmmmmmmmm.............Turin(at the moment)


----------



## Mirabella (Feb 28, 2003)

Favorite Elf: Finrod
Favorite Man: Beren
Favorite Man-later-became-Elf: Tuor


----------



## YayGollum (Feb 28, 2003)

elf ---> Feanor, Eol

human ---> those cool Easterling dudes whose names I forget

Dwarf ---> Mim

Valar type thing ---> Mel, if you feel like counting him, but since you probably don't, I'd say Aule

Maiar type thing ---> Radagast

Probably other people I'm forgetting. oh well.


----------



## redline2200 (Mar 3, 2003)

Elf - Fingolfin
Man - Tuor (because he saw Ulmo), but Húrin is a close second


----------



## Anamatar IV (Mar 3, 2003)

Elf: Fingolfin I s'pose

Man: mmmm. I'll think on this one and edit it later.

Dwarf: Telchar

Vala: Tulkas or Ulmo


----------



## Link (Mar 3, 2003)

Favorite Elf: Earendil

Favorite Man:............................Earendil (okay he was both)


Close second: Fingolfin


Maia: Eonwe (Fionwe), the son of Manwe and Varda


----------



## ChunkyLover53 (Mar 4, 2003)

elf- fingolfin
man-hurin
vala-tulkas


----------



## Lasgalen (Mar 5, 2003)

My favorite Elf is Maedhros 

My favorite minor character Elf is Voronwe

My favorite Vala is Mandos 

I don't really have a favorite among Men. I like both Beren and Hurin. Also like Tuor. Maybe after some pondering I can pick one as my favorite.

-Lasgalen


----------



## Celebithil (Mar 6, 2003)

Man-Hurin/Tuor
Elf-Fingolfin/Finrod Felagund
Vala-Ulmo
Maiar-Olorin
Dwarf-Gimli


----------



## Gil-Galad (Mar 7, 2003)

Favourite Maia:Melian
Favourite Vala:Ulmo
Favourite dwarf:Azaghal


----------

